# Hitler's Opinion of PersonalityCafe



## skycloud86

These videos never get old.:laughing:

In the film, what exactly is he ranting about? I'm fairly sure I've never actually watched the film.


----------



## Tkae

Happy said:


> How does one lure T's? Its very easy to lure INFP's and NF's in general. I usually just create a trail of M&M's on the floor and they usually follow. What can I do to lure T's. Btw, the dating site is completely separate from the forum so I don't know why some people are angry about it. It does not affect the forum.


Go harass people on science-based forums.

Or world domination forums.

They're kind of the same, so don't spend too much effort trying to cover both.

And get some SJs while you're out there!

We need more of them, too :sad:


----------



## Scruffy

Create a Math & Science forum, it will probably lure a few NT's, but be wary of NT's who have assumed intelligence.

Or you could just tell them we actually have women, real women.


----------



## slowriot

or you could tell them there are a lot infps here. But remember to point out that they could be subjected to strict domination easily and that you as a bonus easily can get them offended and even make them cry. That should make the entp's, intj's and entj's flock here in no time.


----------



## Alysaria

I dunno...the enfp forum dragged in all the INTJs by just existing. >.> Apparently, ENFPs are a siren call to INTJs...


----------



## cbelle

Oh my gosh
Loved this to heck.
Whoever made this is a genius!


----------



## Pa3s

As vanWinchester already said, it's not that funny if you actually understand every word.  But a nice idea, though.


----------



## SJ1974

Downfall, good film.


----------



## Sily

I loved watching Hitler, *turn Hitler*, on everyone's ass in that room.


----------



## Ninja Nem

Happy said:


> How does one lure T's? Its very easy to lure INFP's and NF's in general. I usually just create a trail of M&M's on the floor and they usually follow. What can I do to lure T's. Btw, the dating site is completely separate from the forum so I don't know why some people are angry about it. It does not affect the forum.


Well, for one thing you can start making threads that will draw them in. Recreate the news team to generate useful articles they will want to read so we don't end up with another cereal personality type "article". You could also go and spam NT forums. Some of them will probably join.


----------



## angularvelocity

skycloud86 said:


> These videos never get old.:laughing:
> 
> In the film, what exactly is he ranting about? I'm fairly sure I've never actually watched the film.


The generals and telling Hitler that they are cut off and will be invaded shortly.
Steiner was supposed to send his army to cut off the approaching invaders.
They tell Hitler that Steiner can't get enough troops together and will not attack.
Hitler tells everyone to leave the room.
First thing hitler yells is "that was an order!"
Then he goes on about saying how dumb the generals are, that they have been lying to him(hitler) from the beginning. He says he should've shot all the generals like what stalin did to his. he yells about them lacking honor and dedication. After calling all of them disobedient and cowards, he calls them traitors etc. Towards the end he says how they ruined his plans and basically screwed up everything, and tells them that they can leave berlin, but he will stay to the very end.
thats a brief synopsis, lol.


----------



## Kanerou

Drake said:


> Money might work for ENTJ's


Heck, it'd work for me, too. 



billydamndean said:


> Heres a list of somethings hitler hates
> Jews
> Blacks &
> INFPs


Hehe. 2 out of 3 isn't bad.


----------



## addle1618

this was amazing.... I miss Neph


----------



## T-Guy

Funny video and it shed some good insights. Yes...I miss the good old days when there were no sex crazed teens.


----------



## slowriot

T-Guy said:


> Funny video and it shed some good insights. Yes...I miss the good old days when there were no sex crazed teens.


*sits T-Guy down with a beer and talk about the good old days*


----------



## SpankyMcFly

This video still cracks me up after having watched it several times. Kudos.


----------



## PJR1981

I joined the forum for the interesting members not some desperate dime a dozen teens....priceless


----------



## Kevinaswell

Oh, Hitler.

I knew you weren't all bad.


----------



## Happy

I can't believe people are listening to Hitler who is responsible for killing millions of people particularly Jews.:shocked:


----------



## slowriot

Happy said:


> I can't believe people are listening to Hitler who is responsible for killing millions of people particularly Jews.:shocked:


HEY! stop being a flip-flopper there can only be one type who does that :crazy:


----------

